# New Budgie Sneezing



## Sivackshan (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Today for the first time i noticed my Budgie Kanna sneezing. In the morning it sneezed and then after eating its food it sneezed a couple of time before ruffling its feathers. Should I be concerned? I read in a couple of sites that its normal..but im a bit paranoid and came to you guys to hear what you say!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies sneezing can be due to an abundance of dust or dander in the air but it can also be a sign of a respiratory infection.

If this is a chronic issue, then it is always best to have the bird examined by an Avian Vet to assure you have the proper diagnosis.

Running a warm mist humidifier in the room will help weigh down the dust and dander so it settles to the floor rather than circulates in the air. This can help with breathing issues.

Using an air purifier in the room where you keep your budgie(s) can be very helpful as well.*


----------

